# Metzger marsh



## George12345 (Feb 4, 2021)

I'm planning on going out next Saturday not looking for any spots but is a boat needed should I expect alot of people.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I used a boat both times I hunted Metzger. I've heard you can wade in the shallow end though. We were able to wade in some areas that we had the boat. Good sandy soil for wading. Don't know what it's like on the shallow end though.


----------



## George12345 (Feb 4, 2021)

bdawg said:


> I used a boat both times I hunted Metzger. I've heard you can wade in the shallow end though. We were able to wade in some areas that we had the boat. Good sandy soil for wading. Don't know what it's like on the shallow end though.


I have a 13 ft boat with a 9.9 on the back so I think I'll just take that


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Good luck! We got mostly coots there and 2 real ducks. This cold weather should push some birds in though!


----------

